

Upgrading to Java 8 at Scale - HiJon89
http://product.hubspot.com/blog/upgrading-to-java-8-at-scale

======
gaul
Following on to Step 7: profit, modernizer-maven-plugin can help detect uses
of older library classes like Guava Optional and recommend using the newer
Java 8 Optional:

[https://github.com/andrewgaul/modernizer-maven-
plugin](https://github.com/andrewgaul/modernizer-maven-plugin)

------
hijonathan
Streams! Welcome to the future.

